# I present to you, 'Chateau des Poulets'



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, we decided to get chickens a while back (Barred Rocks), which means a little wood working. Built a brooder first while the chicks got bigger, then worked on the main coup. Chateau is stained, run's attached, and chicks are a whole lot bigger!

Pic 1: Chicks in the box.
Pic 2: Brooder ready to go.
Pic 3: Chicks out of the box.
Pic 4: the Chateau. Box on the left is the "laying box". Hopefully we'll get them to use it. It's accessible from the outside by lifting the lid.
Pic 5: Clean out. This gives us access inside to clean and make repairs if needed. Two rods run front to back in the chateau as roosts.
Pic 6: Bigger chicks!

One planned modification is to cut holes in the clean out door and cover with wire to try and improve air circulation in the summer heat.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice!!! All the talk about raising chickens is making us think hard about getting back into it. Love fresh eggs.

I'm guessing the small opening is for the chickies use. Do you plan to put a door on it so you can close them up at night? Or, is the run completely enclosed with wire?


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

What? No air conditioner? LOL
That is a nice setup alright. Watch out for the possums and rat snakes.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Nice!!! All the talk about raising chickens is making us think hard about getting back into it. Love fresh eggs.
> 
> I'm guessing the small opening is for the chickies use. Do you plan to put a door on it so you can close them up at night? Or, is the run completely enclosed with wire?


Both.

The run is completely enclosed in wire, including the floor, in case we need to leave for a few days. But it's not as secure as the house, so we close them up at night while here. We used a mesh bucket screen for the door. We close it, then slide a bar in front to keep it shut.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

It has been my experience that they like more ventilation down lower than what your coop looks like it can provide. You might consider some flip up wooden panels with screening underneath down at a lower level to get some convection circulation between the floor and top vents.


----------

